# Rescue on The High Seas



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

The crew of this boat (with assistance), managed to stop a severe leak.

Read this post.
www.pendanablog.com Sydney to New Zealand by Nordhavn N6220 Pendana | WWW.PENDANABLOG.COM


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great story!!

Excellent use of a bit of concrete. Perfect placement of two bags of cement in the middle of the ocean.

Good seamanship instead of just sinking the boat.

Great story


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent. Courage and seamanship and brotherhood intertwined...good on 'em all.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Interesting that in both of these incidents boats had made prior arrangements with SAR authorities in their own countries to coordinate any rescue activities using sat phone. Seems like a very good idea and not noe I had thought of (not that we had a sat phone)


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> Interesting that in both of these incidents boats had made prior arrangements with SAR authorities in their own countries to coordinate any rescue activities using sat phone. Seems like a very good idea and not noe I had thought of (not that we had a sat phone)


We don't need any pre arranged agreement with the Norwegian SAR authorities.
It's just to call them..
We have two Joint Rescue Coordination Centres in Norway
-Southern Norway, Stavanger (Cover Southern Norway and International)
-Northern Norway, Bodø
The split between the two is at 65°N

I Norwegian coastal waters we still have manned coast radio stations covering the whole Norwegian coast (and Jan Mayen, Bjørnøya and Svalbard) listening on VHF/MF 365/24h.

If you ever need help from a Norwegian flagged AMVER ship JRCC Stavanger will be coordinating from the Norwegian side.

Here is a information pdf in English on the Norwegina rescue organization.
http://www.regjeringen.no/upload/kilde/jd/bro/2003/0005/ddd/pdfv/183865-infohefte_engelsk.pdf


----------

